# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2008] Ajouter une page  la suite de la facture

## Sokura

Bonjour,

J'ai un tat facture,

Je voudrais ajouter les CGV* au dos du rapport,

J'ai utilis le menu expert section > onglet pagination > nouvelle page apres,

sur la ligne en tete du rapport je peux cocher nouvelle page apres, mais je ne vois pas o ajouter mon texte ?

sur la ligne pied de page du rapport, je ne peux que cocher nouvelle page avant ?

Au final je n'arrive pas  ajouter du texte  la suite de ma facture, si j'ajoute mon texte dans un dernier pied de page, crystal ne peut pas gnrer l'tat, message "page trop longue"

CGV = condition gnrale de vente

----------


## Sokura

Re-bonjour,

J'ai scrut le forum, j'ai trouv quelques infos, je pense qu'il faut ajouter un sous rapport

----------

